# تيجوا نعيل  : كلام عيالى



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


فاكر وانت صغير 

او بحياتك 

او بخدمتك

موقف عيالى 

مضحك 

او اخدت منة عبرة 



قصص وكلام عيالى مش فلسفات 




ممكن تشاركوا شباب 

اوعدكم بالمتعة بهذا الموضوع 



*نقطة نظام* : بكل مشاركة موقف واحد فقط

 وادخل براحتك  


كمان بعض المواقف اللى هاذكرها


 لم تحدث معى


 لكن رايتها بالنادى والكنيسة والشارع وكدة يعنى


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

الكابتن : (...) بلاش تنطى بجسمك كله قدام انزلى برجلك الأول 
فرح : ايوه عرفت يعنى انزل بطريقه مستطيله ..................


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

العين هى العضو المسئول عن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

(...) : حاسة *البصل* ...................


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

+++ : بابا متروحش الشغل تانى عشان انا بحبك

----: لازم اروح الشغل عشان نعرف ناكل يا حبيبتى 


+++ : انت بقالك 3 يوم مش روحت الشغل و احنا بناكل يبقى بلاش تروح تانى 

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

النهاردا ابنى  اول مرة في حياتة " من ساعة ما ابتدا تفهم يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" تشوف مطر
ف بيقولي.. ايه دا مامي؟
دا مطر يا ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
 

متر!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ايوا يا ...... الدنيا بتمطر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






راح سكت يجي 5 دقايق كدا وبعدين المطر زاد فقاللي



























مامي.. الدنيا ب تـــنــــــــطّــــــــــط..!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*كان يوم عبرة عمي العبرة اللي هي الحفله اللي بيعملوها اهل العريس بعد الخطوبه عشان العروس تيجي بيتهم لاول مره*

*وكان الكل بيجهز للحفله وكنت انا جديده بمنطقتنا وما كنت بعرف اي شي فيها*

*وطلعت قلت اتمشى شوي ومشيت لحد ما صرت بمكان مش عارفا في اي شي *

*وقعدت عالرصيف وصرت ابكي ههههههههههه*

*ولا اجا رجال بيسالني شوبني فقلتلو اللي صار قالي شو اسمك قلتلو اسمي *

*اول ما قلت اسمي صار يضحك وقلي ما تخافي واخدني عالبيت طلع صاحب بابا *

*ويا حرام كان الكل عميدور علي تركو الحفله وتركو الناس وقاعدين يدورو هههههههههه*

*و اتعملي حفله يومها غير شكل هههههههههههه*


*موضوع لذيذ ودمه خفيف *

*شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

+++ امس اخدت درس انجليزى عنوانه .........nobody
راجعه بتقولى ...........
+++: المس اول ما قالت كلمة nobody قلت لها انا يا ميس عارفه يعنى ايه nobody
انا : بجد 
+++: قلت لها nobody يعنى ماتلبسيش body


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

قبل الماتش 
+++: لو مصر كسبت ممكن اخد العلم معايا للمدرسه زى المرة اللى فاتت
انا : طبعا .........
بعد الماتش 
+++ : مين اللى كسب 
انا : الجزائر هى اللى كسبت 
+++: طيب *ممكن اخد علم الجزائر بكرة معايا المدرسه* 
انا :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

*اتحكت لى *




*السنة الي فاتت كنت حاجزه للسفر ويتنج ...ومفيش اماكن....ومربطه مع موظف من مصر للطيران عشان لما يبقى فيه مكان يحطني .....

يقوم ده يتصل و++++ يقولي ماما الموبايل بيرن..اقوله مين على اساس انه بيقرا الاسم....

قام قراها : ++++مصر طرزان....

وهي ++++ مصر للطيران....*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

زمان لما كنت تقريبا 4 او 5 سنين 
كنت باروح مدارس احد كاثوليك (نوتيردام)
وكان الراهب هنا ك هو الي كان بيدينا
الدرس 
فكنا نقوله بالفرنساوي mon pere 
فأنا ماكنتش اعرف اقول الكلم 
دي قوي 
فكنت اقوله ممبار  هو كان يبتسم 
ويسكت  
انا لسه فاكره وشه وهو بيضحك
لغاية النهارده 
وبعدين لما كبرت ودخلت المدرسه
عرفت انها mon pere  مش ممبار
بس لغاية النهارده كل ما افتكرها
اموت علي روحي من الضحك


----------



## zezza (30 مايو 2010)

*كنت هادية اوى و انا صغيرة و لحد دلوقتى يعنى :love34:
المهم
فى مرة كنا على البلاج و الناس كلها شبه بعض.. كله لابس ما يوهات... مصيف بقى هههههه
كنت بلعب انا و اخويا و راح ضايقنى رحت عند بابا...و انا ازعة اساسا و مش وصلة لركبته .... و اعد اضرب فيه و اديله بالشلاليت فى رجله و اعيط و اشتكى من اخويا 
و بعد الغاغة دى كلها يبصلى و اروح مصوتة 
يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووى 


طلع فى الاخر مش بابا ..بعد كل الضرب اللى ضربته للراجل ما يطلعش بابا 
كان شكلى وحششششششش اووووووى 
:a82:​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> زمان لما كنت تقريبا 4 او 5 سنين
> كنت باروح مدارس احد كاثوليك (نوتيردام)
> وكان الراهب هنا ك هو الي كان بيدينا
> الدرس
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تجنن ممبار دى

 نيتا انتى عسولة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *كنت هادية اوى و انا صغيرة و لحد دلوقتى يعنى :love34:​*
> *المهم*
> *فى مرة كنا على البلاج و الناس كلها شبه بعض.. كله لابس ما يوهات... مصيف بقى هههههه*
> *كنت بلعب انا و اخويا و راح ضايقنى رحت عند بابا...و انا ازعة اساسا و مش وصلة لركبته .... و اعد اضرب فيه و اديله بالشلاليت فى رجله و اعيط و اشتكى من اخويا *
> ...


 


:download:

كل دة وهادية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة انتى لذيذة ومش هادية زيزا 

وبموت فيكى بجد


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

طب اسمعي دي asmicheal 
زمان لما كنت حوالي 7 او 8 سنين 
كنت مغرمه اوي بمرواح 
مدارس الاحد 
فكان يوم الاحد ده عندي 
يوم عيد 
فطبعا كنت الصبح اروح
الكنيسه وانتاول وبعد 
الكنيسه علي طول مدارس
الاحد في كنيستي 
فكانت مدارس الاحد تخلص 
الساعة واحده 
الحق اجري واروح مدارس 
الاحد الكاثوليك من الساعه 
ا الي الساعه3 
وبعد كده 
الحق اجري بسرعه 
علشان الحق مدارس 
الاحد في جمعية 
خلاص النفوس 
من 3 الي5 
ده غير يوم الجمعه
مدارس الاحد في 
كنيسة العدرا  من 3 الي5 
وبعدين اجتماع الوعظ في
خلاص النفوس 
ده غير يوم السبت احضر
العشيه والنادي في كنيسة الملاك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني كنت بتاعة كله 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سور (30 مايو 2010)

فكره ذى العسله ذيك حبيبتى اسميشال
انا طبعا شجاعه جدا ومش بخاف خالص من اى حاجه
كنت مره فى اجتماع مع اولادى فى الخدمه وهما بين
ثالثه ثانوى وجامعه
وفى عز الاجتماع لقيت تمساح ( برص ) وقع على الارض
الكل اتخض وطلع يجرى والجميل انى كنت اول واحده جريت من القاعه
والبنات قعدوا يقولولى 
عيب ياميس ماتخافيش دا انتى الكبيره
قلتلهم لا انا فى االحاجات ديه اضغر منكم​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره ذى العسله ذيك حبيبتى اسميشال
> انا طبعا شجاعه جدا ومش بخاف خالص من اى حاجه
> كنت مره فى اجتماع مع اولادى فى الخدمه وهما بين
> ثالثه ثانوى وجامعه
> ...





هههههههههههههه
حلوه دي سور 
في الحاجات دي 
انا صغيره
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> طب اسمعي دي asmicheal
> زمان لما كنت حوالي 7 او 8 سنين
> كنت مغرمه اوي بمرواح
> مدارس الاحد
> ...


 

:download:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دة كدة  كنتى  ادمان للكلمة الحلوة 
وفية احلى من كلمة ربنا 

وانا بقول بحب نيتا لية طلعت موسوعة مدارس احد 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمى لى نيتا 
ومنتظرة اسمع حاجاتك الحلوة وانتى طفلة


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

_اتحكت لى _
_:_



_ابنى الاكبر ++++++ وهو فى  تانيه او تالته البتدائى
كان عنده حساسيه فى عينه واخدته ورحت للدكتور
كنت العياده زحمه جدا ودورنا متاخر
نزلنا وقعدنا فى قهوه جنب العياده
بابا : المكان ده قهوه ؟
وهو قاعد بيسانى: الراجل اللى هناك ده حرامى؟
الراجل اللى هناك ده معلم؟
_

_اول ما روحنا البيت
ماما....ماما
قعدنا فى القهوه اللى بيقعدوا فيها المعلمين والحراميه_


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

ماما اشترى *برفان النمل* علشان النمل كتر قوى ؟


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

اتحكت لى 



++++ : ماما ركبتى بتجوعنى .............
انا -بابص على رجلها - : اى واحده يا ++++ 
++++ : لأ مش ركبتى اللى فى رجلى ...........ركبتى اللى فى ايدى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*انا جاية اضحححححححححححححك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*متابعة معاكي بقي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

انا ححكيلك موقف حيتسجل فى موقع جينس للغباء الطفولى
هههههههههههههههههه
زمان وانا صغير حبيت اكهرب مرات خالى
المهم جبت سلك كهربة وكهربت الاكرة بتاعت الباب 
قلت ال اية اول متفتح الباب تمسك الاكرة تتكهرب
المهم
حضرت مرات خالى وللاسف بدل متفتح الباب على طول خبطتت
ولاسف نسيت  انا وفتحت الباب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره ذى العسله ذيك حبيبتى اسميشال
> 
> انا طبعا شجاعه جدا ومش بخاف خالص من اى حاجه
> كنت مره فى اجتماع مع اولادى فى الخدمه وهما بين
> ...


 



:download:

عيب ياميس ماتخافيش دا انتى الكبيره

قلتلهم لا انا فى االحاجات ديه اضغر منكم​[/QUOTE]




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

فظيعة يا سور تجننى 

لا فى الحالة دى فى الاصغر الذين اولهم انا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جاية اضحححححححححححححك*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *متابعة معاكي بقي هههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

اهلا اهلا 

احلى روكا 
الموضوع فعلا لبث نفحة براءة طفولية شفافة ونقية 

نفسى كمان تشاركينا من طفولتك او من خدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انا ححكيلك موقف حيتسجل فى موقع جينس للغباء الطفولى​
> هههههههههههههههههه
> زمان وانا صغير حبيت اكهرب مرات خالى
> المهم جبت سلك كهربة وكهربت الاكرة بتاعت الباب
> ...


 



:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه

فظيع يا سونى  رهيب 

من حفر لاخية حفرة  


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


مستنية المزيد من طفولتك البريئة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
على راى روكا حابة اضحك معاكم
متااااااااااابعة​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انا ححكيلك موقف حيتسجل فى موقع جينس للغباء الطفولى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> زمان وانا صغير حبيت اكهرب مرات خالى
> المهم جبت سلك كهربة وكهربت الاكرة بتاعت الباب
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
تستاهل عاشان 
تحرم تعمل كده تاني 
ياشقي 
علي فكره كان شكلك
جن كده وانت صغير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> _اتحكت لى _
> _:_
> 
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههههههه
معلمين وحراميه مع بعض
دا ايه الديمقراطيه دي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اتحكت لى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
لا فعلا عسل 
بس انا اول مره اعرف 
ان احنا عندنا ركب في 
اليد 
يبق بقي اللي في 
الرجل كوع
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ماما اشترى *برفان النمل* علشان النمل كتر قوى ؟




ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا فعلا عسل
> بس انا اول مره اعرف
> ان احنا عندنا ركب في
> ...


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعليقاتك الذ من الموضوع نفسة 

نيتا العسولة


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

اتحكت لى


بنتى بتقول لباباهافى التليفون شكرا يابابا على الهدوم الحلوه اللى انت جبتهالى انت عارف انا ببوسها كلها
انت عارف لو جبتلى تانى برده هبوسهم كلهم
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

اتحكت لى 


بنتى بقه بتقول لابوها مش انت حبيبى يابابا قالها اه 
بصتلى وقالتلى شوفتى مش انت دوزى(جوزى) انا يابابا قالها اه شوفتى
طلع ابوكى انتى ودوزى انا
انت بقه يابابا حضن قلبى
يالا روحى بقه واقفلى الباب وراكى عايزه اتكلم معاه شويه
​


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ماما اشترى *برفان النمل* علشان النمل كتر قوى ؟


 

*هههههههههه تحفة اوى دى *
*وعلى كدا فية بيرسول نسائى وبيرسول رجالى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسسسسل موضوعك دا يا قمر *​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

قرائتها وعجبتنى 



انا : احطلك موزة في ال lanch box... 

+++++ : لا يا ماما مش عايز

انا : واحدة بس عشان تبقى قوي ويطلع لك عضلات

+++++ مزمزأأأ : لا ياماما مش عايز

انا بحنية : عشان خاطري

+++++ بصوت اعلى : لا يا ماما بقى ...لا لالالالا مش
 عايز......... مش عاااااااااااااايز .... طب خلاص حطي اتنين ​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

قريتها 


المدرسه لما مسكت بس الاقلم تكتب لها بيه كام حرف عشان تتعلم..............
قالت لها خدي يا +++++يلا اكتبي.................

ردت البنت العفريته..............مش انتي اخدتي القلم ....اكتبي انتي بقي 


​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

قريتها 


باسأل البنات فى التاريخ سؤال استفهامى تثقيفى توسعى مواكب للحدث : 
- عارفين ايه وجه الشبه بين صلاح الدين الأيوبى و قطز ؟
بنتى الكبيره فى سرعة البرق : الأتنين مثلهم أحمد مظهر ​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

قريتها 


كريم (تانية ابتدائي) النهاردة الصبح و هو معايا في العربية فاجئني بطلب غريب شوية 

قال لي : بابا .. انا عايز اتجوز 

بعد لحظات من الذهول قلت له ماعنديش مانع يا حبيبي .. تحب تتجوز مين؟ .. تتجوز ماما مثلاً؟
قال لي: لأ ماما متجوزة مع حضرتك 

أنا: طيب تتجوز مين؟ بنت معاك في المدرسة؟ 

هو: أتجوز أي حد ..... المهم ماذاكرش


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ماما اشترى *برفان النمل* علشان النمل كتر قوى ؟


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



asmicheal قال:


> اتحكت لى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*يا لهوى دى انا كنت شوية اقول ركبة فى ايدى وكوع فى رجلى وعندى لغبطة فظيعة بين البتنجان والفلفل لحد دلؤتى*


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

*مرة واحدة صحبتى عندها حالة وفاه ساكنة فى الدور الى فوق على طول طلعتلها اعمل الواجب بقى*
*دخلت سلمت عليها وانا على وشى حزن وزعلانة قولتلها : كل سنة وانتى طيبة*


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مرة واحدة صحبتى عندها حالة وفاه ساكنة فى الدور الى فوق على طول طلعتلها اعمل الواجب بقى*
> *دخلت سلمت عليها وانا على وشى حزن وزعلانة قولتلها : كل سنة وانتى طيبة*


 

هههههههههههههههههه
لأ حلوه ياجيلي 
طيب ما قولتلهاش ليه
مبروك احسن


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مرة واحدة صحبتى عندها حالة وفاه ساكنة فى الدور الى فوق على طول طلعتلها اعمل الواجب بقى*
> *دخلت سلمت عليها وانا على وشى حزن وزعلانة قولتلها : كل سنة وانتى طيبة*


 


:download:


جيلو انتى عسووووووووووووووووولة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس انا ساعات بعملها لحد دلوقتى 

مرة كنت عارفة ان واحدة بتكرة زوجها 
ولما مات عملت بقى مناحة وحركات 

فعفويا 
وانا بسلم عليها 
قلت لها الف مبروك 

 
نسيت اقولك 
بعد كدة بطلت انطق خالص فى الافراح والمياتم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لأ حلوه ياجيلي
> طيب ما قولتلهاش ليه
> مبروك احسن


 

ههههههههههههههههه ملحوقة المرة الجاية 30:


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> جيلو انتى عسووووووووووووووووولة
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه ايون زيى انا مش بعرف اتكلم فى المواقف دى بخاف كلمة تزعل اكتر او حاجة وبعدين المناسبات العادية دى الكلام كله شبه بعضه فيها انتى عارفة لو عيد ميلاد بيبقى فى مجال اغير فى الكلام براحتى لكن موقف عزاء مش ههزر طبعا فبقول الكلام كوبى بيست من اى حد يحفظهولى هههههههههه


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

*هو احيانا الانسان فى مواقف الحزن مبيكنش عارف يقول اية وخصوصا لو مش متعود على المشاركة فى الاحزان وانا ديما بهرب من المواقف دية علشان بحس احيانا انى عايز اضحك فبخاف على شعور اللى رايح ازورة  فبخدها من اصرها وبهرب*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal 
افتكرت حاجه وانا صوغنتوته خالص 
بس تموت من الضحك 
هههههههههههههههههه
انا عماله افكر بقالي يومين
اقولها ولا لآ 
يعني حاجه تموت من الضحك 
وتكسفني وانا كبيره كده
احسن بلاش اقولها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> asmicheal
> افتكرت حاجه وانا صوغنتوته خالص
> بس تموت من الضحك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

:download:

لا قوللى  انا مستنية 

براءة الطفولة هى المكان الوحيد 
اللى رغم انة بيكون مضحك واحيانا محرج 

انما الاعمق والاكثر صدقا صدقينى 


مستنية نيتا


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

وانا صغنونه في السنين الاولي 
للمدرسه 
كنت طبعا باروح الكنيسه ومدارس 
الاحد 
فكنا لما نصلي بالحقيقة نؤمن 
ونيجي لغاية تأنس وصلب عنا
علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي
كنت انا افتكر انهم بيقولوا
بطاطس البلطي 
وكنت بقي اسرح في السمك 
البلطي اللي ماما بتجيتهولنا
والبطاطس اللي بحبها محمره
مش بدمعه 
واقعد افكر في الغدا والعشا
يمكن لغاية ما الكنيسه تطلع
وانا عماله افكر في البطاطس 
والسمك البلطي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> وانا صغنونه في السنين الاولي
> للمدرسه
> كنت طبعا باروح الكنيسه ومدارس
> الاحد
> ...


 



:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


مش هتصدقى 

ميولنا البلطية واحدة 

كنت زيك على فكرة بلطى مش بنطى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه

 عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 

نيتا 

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*المو قف ده حصل اول مبارح من بنوتي وكتبته بموضوع موقف مضحكه*

*بس لانه عجبني حبيت اكتبه هنا كمان*

*اجا زوجي من شغله وتعبان فاول مدخل جت ميمو بتقولو بابااااا بدلع مبالغ فيه*

*فقالها فورا مش عايز اسمع *

*قالتله ليه قالها عارف هتقوليلي انك اخدتي واحد وعايزا الفلوس ( هو متعود كل متاخد واحد يديها خمسه يورو )*

*فقالتلو يعني مش عايزني اخد واحد فهو من غلبه منها قالها لا مش عايز *

*قالتله الحمدلله لاني اخدتي تنين ومكونتش عايزاك تزعل ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *المو قف ده حصل اول مبارح من بنوتي وكتبته بموضوع موقف مضحكه*​
> 
> *بس لانه عجبني حبيت اكتبه هنا كمان*​
> *اجا زوجي من شغله وتعبان فاول مدخل جت ميمو بتقولو بابااااا بدلع مبالغ فيه*​
> ...


 


:download:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 


ميمو 


بتوصلى لها البوسة بتاعتها ولا بتتجمرك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اتبنينى بس انتى وجوزك 

وانا اجيب لكم 10 والحساب يجمع 

والنصف بالنصف


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 10 *

*شكلك مش عايزا تنجحي ابدااا هههههههههههههه*

*هنا اعلى درجه هي واحد واخيب درجه هي سته *

*فعشان كده هو دايما بمجرد ما تاخد واحد بيديها خمسه يورو *

*على فكره الاسبوع اللي فات كانو عاملين ليهم كونترول انكليش *

*الكونترول ده بيتعمل كل سنتين مره واساله موحده على كل منطقتنا *

*وميمو جابت فيه 2  وهي وكانت هي اعلى درجه في مدرستها *
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...






هههههههههههههه
يعني انت كمان كنتي بلطي 
طب الحمدلله ما كنتش انا لواحدي 
علي فكره اسميشال
انا لاحظت ان فيه افكار كتير 
مشتركه بيني وبينك 
ما تكونيش التوأم بتاعي 
وانا ما اعرفش ؟؟؟
بجد ياريت اتمني تكوني اختي 
انا بحب الكلام والرغي الكتير 
معاكي 
اعمل ايه جوزي وبنتي كل واحد
قاعد في حاله 
بنتي في حجرتها بتذاكر 
وجوزي قدام التليفزيون
يعني فافيش اللا انتي قدامي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اوعي تزهقي مني ياقمر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف تموت من الضحك 
انا هاقول موقف تحفة حصل معايا
مرة وانا صغنونة فى تانية او تلتة ابتدائى كنا بنبنى بيت جديد عشان بيتنا كان صغير فاماما جابت بوبى عشان يتحط فى البيت  انا فرحت بيه وسميته مشمش بس انا بخاف منه فاماما حبسته فى الحمام وانا اعدة فى اوضى بلعب ولقيت الى بيهوهو ورايا اعدت اعيط واجرى وهو يجرى ورايا وانط من سرير لسرير واجرى وماما واقفة مش قادرة تمسك نفسها من الضحك واعدت تجرى ورايا وراحت شيلانى فرحت قيلالها ماما بيجرى ورايا ياكلب
ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> وانا صغنونه في السنين الاولي
> للمدرسه
> كنت طبعا باروح الكنيسه ومدارس
> الاحد
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه انا كنت بقولها بيلاطس البلطى تألم وقبر وقام من الاموات فى اليوم السادس


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يعني انت كمان كنتي بلطي
> طب الحمدلله ما كنتش انا لواحدي
> علي فكره اسميشال
> ...


 


:download:



يا سلام وانا اطول ان توامتى تبقى عسولة كدة نيتا 

اهلا بيكى فى قلبى قبل موضوعى 

وعمرى ما ازهق منك ابدا 

انتى فعلا من الغاليين عليا بجد 

وصديقة بعتز بيكى حقيقى 

ولو ان يعاب عليا حذرى الزائد وانتقائيتى الدقيقة لاصدقائى 

لكن متى اقنعتنى شخصية 

بتمسك بيها فى صداقة حقيقية قوية وعميقة 

صداقة داود وناثان 

ومهما اختلفنا حرارة علاقتنا لا تتاثر 

ونصفى بالصراحة والوضوح التام والشامل 

اسئلى حتى

 بسم الصليب وجيلو ودونا و سور ...................................

وكل واحدة من صديقاتى لها مكانة خاصة جدا بقلبى 

لا تشاركها بها اخرى 


اهلا بيكى غاليتى نيتا 

ومتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> مواقف تموت من الضحك
> انا هاقول موقف تحفة حصل معايا
> مرة وانا صغنونة فى تانية او تلتة ابتدائى كنا بنبنى بيت جديد عشان بيتنا كان صغير فاماما جابت بوبى عشان يتحط فى البيت انا فرحت بيه وسميته مشمش بس انا بخاف منه فاماما حبسته فى الحمام وانا اعدة فى اوضى بلعب ولقيت الى بيهوهو ورايا اعدت اعيط واجرى وهو يجرى ورايا وانط من سرير لسرير واجرى وماما واقفة مش قادرة تمسك نفسها من الضحك واعدت تجرى ورايا وراحت شيلانى فرحت قيلالها ماما *بيجرى ورايا ياكلب*
> ههههههههه





:download:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة يا بنتى 

اية دة روعة صحيح عاشقة 


فكرتينى 

اول بوبى جبناة 

كان جريفون 15 يوم

فرح بية ولادى الثلاثة جدا 
واحتكرة ابنى الكبير 

وقعد يلعب بية وطلع بية فوق السفرة 


اول ما هوهو 

راح رامية على الارض 
واخدناة لطبيبة الكلاب 
وكانت قصة 
لان ايدة النونو اتكسرت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا كنت بقولها بيلاطس البلطى تألم وقبر وقام من الاموات فى اليوم السادس


 

:download:


هوة سؤال 
انت دايما 

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 
كدة جيلو 
ولا لما بتبقى رايقة بس 

لانك مذهلة 
فى اليوم السادس يا جبارة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا كنت بقولها بيلاطس البلطى تألم وقبر وقام من الاموات فى اليوم السادس





هههههههههههههه
اليوم السادس 
هو احنا مش ها نعيد ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الله الله ياغاليه
علي الكلام الجميل والكبير ده
انا فعلا محظوظه ان اكون صديقه
لانسانه تعرف معني الصداقه 
واتمني من ربنا ان الصداقه دي تدوم
وبالرغم من اني مابحبش اختلط بالناس 
كتير وكلامي قليل جدا 
الا اني احب اقعد مع منتديات الكنيسه
علشان اتكلم معالي كتير 
لاني بحس انك جد ودغري 
وهو ده طبعي 
بجد بجد بجد اعتز جدا بصداقتك 
ويمكن يمكن  نتقابل في يوم
من الايام


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> الله الله ياغاليه
> علي الكلام الجميل والكبير ده
> انا فعلا محظوظه ان اكون صديقه
> لانسانه تعرف معني الصداقه
> ...


 

:download:


لو اتقابلنا هتحبينى اكتر 


بس انا فى الطبيعة اشقى مما انا على المنتدى 


بجد مش بهزر 


عارفة وقت انتظار الاعتراف 

بكنيستى التى اعشقها 

بيكون طويل جدا ممكن يصل ل 4 ساعات 

بعمل بحجرة الاعتراف منتدى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولى صداقات   (0ستات بس احمممممممممم  )

من خلال 
انهم بيدخلوا 
يقولوا لابونا امتى مواعيد اعترافها 

وضبّط مواعيدنا معاها 

ابونا بيقوللى طالما انتى بتاخدى اعترافتهم برة انا بعمل اية 

بقول لة 
لا ما هو انا مش بقدر ادى الحل زيك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يرتب  بيننا لقاء 


شكرا لمحبتك نيتا 

واتمنى اكون مرضية امام اللة وامامك غاليتى


----------



## losivertheprince (2 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح

بجد موضوع تحفة أنا تابعته من الأول وضحكت كتير وأتمتعت قوى ...........

أنا عامة متابع أهو ولما أفتكر حاجة هقول على طول ............ اوك*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> *بجد موضوع تحفة أنا تابعته من الأول وضحكت كتير وأتمتعت قوى ...........*​
> 
> *أنا عامة متابع أهو ولما أفتكر حاجة هقول على طول ............ اوك*​


 

:download:


الموضوع تحفة ورائع 
بمشاركاتكم انتم شباب 

شكرا losivertheprince


ونتمنى نسمع من طفولتك

 او 

 من طفولة من حولك كلام عيالى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحغة يا اسميشال
ههههههههههههههههه
دا انا مشكلة 
برضه مرة وانا صغنونة كنت بنام مع ماما فافى مسافة بين السرير والحيطة فاكنت حرانة  رحت متسحبة من جنبها ورحت نازلة تحت السرير ونمت لحد الصبح ماما صحيت تدور عليا لفت البيت بحاله وانا اعدة تحت السرير فطسانة من الضحك فاسمعت صوتى فابتقولى بتضحكى على ايه يابت قولتلها بضحك عليكى ياباما
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

جامده أوى أفكارك الجميله دى أسماشيل
هو أنا مش فاكره أوى بس أكيد فيه كتير 
أنا هاكتب حاجه على الماشى كدا وكل ما افتكر حاجه ادخل اقولهالكم

هو حصل وانا فى ابتدائى كنت بنت إيه أموره وهاديه ومش بخاف من الكلاب خالص مالص 
وكنت قرب العيد غبت من المرسه علشان اروح اشترى لبس العيد فا مامتى قالتلى روحى عند بيت جدو علشان تشوفى بنت خالتك هناك شوفيها لو كانت عايزه تيجى معانا ولا لا
المهم رحت إيه مشيت وطبعا ماشيه فرحانه فى الشارع وشايفه أصحابى رايحين المدرسه بيسألونى ليه هاتغيبى قلت علشان ها اشترى لبس العيد
ومشيت وفجاه وكانت الصاعقه الكبرى لى لقيت إيه تخيلوا كدا

لقيت كلب فى الشارع رحت لازفه فى الحيطه ومت فى جلدى ودا إيه مش يسكت ويسيبنى فى حالى لا صمم وجرى ورايا وهوهو
وانا اجرى وهو يجرى لقيت بيت ناس مش اعرفهم اوى بس هما عارفينى 
المهم لزيت الباب ودخلت ههههههههه
وقفلت الباب من جوا هههههههه
ومن غير حتى ما استأذن وابكى بالدموع 
وحد من اصحاب البيت استغرب بيقولى مالك ياعسل فيه حاجه 

وانا ابكى الكلب بيجرى ورايا وهايعضنى 
يقولى ماتخافيش تعالى أطلعك وامشى معاكى 
لالالا هايجرى ورانا ويعضنى 
ماتخافيش 
لا 
طيب انا عايز اطلع سيبى الباب 
لا الكلب هايعضنى لو فتحت
ههههههههههه


من يومها كل ما أفتكر الموقف دا اموت على روحى من الضحك 
هههههههههه
انا مش بخاف من الكلاب خالص 
ههههههههههه

والباقيه تأتى لما أفتكر​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تحغة يا اسميشال
> ههههههههههههههههه
> دا انا مشكلة
> برضه مرة وانا صغنونة كنت بنام مع ماما فافى مسافة بين السرير والحيطة فاكنت حرانة رحت متسحبة من جنبها ورحت نازلة تحت السرير ونمت لحد الصبح ماما صحيت تدور عليا لفت البيت بحاله وانا اعدة تحت السرير فطسانة من الضحك فاسمعت صوتى فابتقولى بتضحكى على ايه يابت قولتلها بضحك عليكى ياباما
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


لذيذة جدا عاشقة 

تعرفى ان الموضوع دة وانا بعّدة 
كنت بفكر فى الناس اللى بتمتحن الى كلمونى بالخاص 

وقلت 

نفسى يا رب تبعت لى فكرة خفيفة ترفه عنهم 

وما تضيعش وقتهم 

فربنا بعت لى فكرة هذا الموضوع 

اللى مستمتعة جدا بمشاركاتكم الرائعة فية 

واحلى سنين الطفولة البريئة 


مستنية كلام عيالى من طفولتكم الجميلة حبيبتى 

وربنا معاكى ويقويكى


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> جامده أوى أفكارك الجميله دى أسماشيل
> 
> هو أنا مش فاكره أوى بس أكيد فيه كتير
> أنا هاكتب حاجه على الماشى كدا وكل ما افتكر حاجه ادخل اقولهالكم​
> ...


 


:download:


لاحول العالم 

ناس قاعدة فى بيتها 
لا بيها وا عليها 

تدخل عليهم واحدة تحبسهم وتصرخ فيهم 

جبارة توتا من يومك 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه



بجد انتى

 عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 


ومستنية كلام عيالى تانى من طفولتك الجميلة حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

هوة قصة توتا فكرتنى بقصة 

كنت فى رابعة ابتدائى 

كنا بنحضر انا واختى وماماتى فيلم 

شاطى الاسرار 

بتاع ماجدة وعمر الشريف 
وفى لحظة الذورة بوليس بقى وبيلف ويدور على عصابة المخدرات 

جاء ابن عمتى وكان اكبر منا ضابط شرطة  شاب مهيب 

اول ما فتحت الباب 


صرخت الحقى يا ماما البوليس جاى يمسكنا مع العصابة 


فين وفين

 على ما اقتنعت

 انة ابن عمتى لان الكاب كان مغطى وشة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> جامده أوى أفكارك الجميله دى أسماشيل
> هو أنا مش فاكره أوى بس أكيد فيه كتير
> أنا هاكتب حاجه على الماشى كدا وكل ما افتكر حاجه ادخل اقولهالكم
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
يا خوافه ياتوتا ياخوافه
علشان تحرمي تغيبي
من المدرسه تاني


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


فعلا فكرة جميلة جدا زيك ياقمر
حاضر ياقمرةافتكر حاجة واقولك 
بس هتلاقى اغلب الكلام عن شقاوتى


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2010)

> *مرة واحدة صحبتى عندها حالة وفاه ساكنة فى الدور الى فوق على طول طلعتلها اعمل الواجب بقى*
> *دخلت سلمت عليها وانا على وشى حزن وزعلانة قولتلها : كل سنة وانتى طيبة*


*عارفة جيلان حصل معايا نفس الموقف*
*كان يوم عيد وحصلت حالة وفاة روحت وانا واصحابى نعزى والواحد طول اليوم مش فى بقة غير كل سنة وانت طيب من الصبح ودخلنا نعزى مش قلت مرةواحدة بس لا كل اللى بياخد العزا اسلم واقول كل سنة وانتى طيب كنت اول واحد قى الشلة ادخل اللى ورايا خرج مش قدر يكمل واستنى برة هههههههههه*


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *عارفة جيلان حصل معايا نفس الموقف*
> *كان يوم عيد وحصلت حالة وفاة روحت وانا واصحابى نعزى والواحد طول اليوم مش فى بقة غير كل سنة وانت طيب من الصبح ودخلنا نعزى مش قلت مرةواحدة بس لا كل اللى بياخد العزا اسلم واقول كل سنة وانتى طيب كنت اول واحد قى الشلة ادخل اللى ورايا خرج مش قدر يكمل واستنى برة هههههههههه*



الحقيقة كان حصل موقف يشابه كدا من جد ولد صاحبنا ..

تيته صاحبنا ماتت المهم جوزها اللى هو جد صاحبنا صمم أنه يستقبل العزا مع أولاده ..

أولاده مكانوش عايزينه يستقبل العزا لأن الراجل كان سنه 94 سنة و تفكيره فى البلالايكة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم كان بيدخل العزا من المجاملين ناس كويسة أووووووووووووى تجار كبار و أعضاء مجلس شعب و غيره ..

المهم الراجل كل ما يسلم على حد يقوله (( *عبال أولادك* )) ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (4 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة كان حصل موقف يشابه كدا من جد ولد صاحبنا ..
> 
> تيته صاحبنا ماتت المهم جوزها اللى هو جد صاحبنا صمم أنه يستقبل العزا مع أولاده ..
> 
> ...



هههههههههه يا ساتر يا رب ...ده مش فى البلالايكة ده فى دنيا تانية خالص 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (5 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة كان حصل موقف يشابه كدا من جد ولد صاحبنا ..
> 
> تيته صاحبنا ماتت المهم جوزها اللى هو جد صاحبنا صمم أنه يستقبل العزا مع أولاده ..
> 
> ...






:t11::t11:
ده ياعيني الراجل كان 
في دنيا الهلوسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

كنا زمان نيجى نلعب فا نقول (ثم قال ثم قال واللى يتكلم يبقى حمار )هههههههههه
انا بقى ماكنتش بقول كدا كنت بقول (ثمكان ثمكان ...........)
وساعات كنت بقول صدقان هههههههههههه

عارفين زمان كنت أسمع عن شركه فى الكويت أسمها المشعال فا كنت أقول لبابا 
يابابا روح شركه الانعاش دى حلوه أوى ههههههههههه
ياحول لله من المشعال للأنعاش هههههههه

وكنت اسمع عن سوق بالكويت اسمه سوق الحراج دا سوق فيه بضاعه برخص التراب ولماكنت اقول لبابا هاتلى منه كان يقولى لا علشان دا حاجته مستعمله وانتى اساسا بتقرفى حد يسلم عليكى يبقى هاترضى تستخدمى المستعمل وانا مش ارضى اجبلك حاجه مستعمله
وكنت اجى اقوله سوق الحراج ههههههههه لا كنت اقوله سوق الحرات هههههههه كان يضحك ويقولى اسمه الحراج مش الحرات هو مش فجل حراتى ههههههههههه

وكنت زمان موسوسه جدا بستحمى مرتين تلاته باليوم ولو حد سلم عليا اجرى اغسل ايدى بالميه والصابون 


أهو  ادينى قلتلكم اكتر من موقف هههههههههه 
والباقيه تأتى


----------



## tamav maria (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتي ده 
دا انتي كنتي بتتكلمي من 
الشمال لليمين 
ههههههههههه
دا انت كده مش هاتخلينا 
نتكلم خالص  عشان مانبقاش حمير
هههههههههههههه
حرام عليكي انعاش ايه بس 
دا انتي كان قصدك مستشفي  بقي
مش شركه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كنا زمان نيجى نلعب فا نقول (ثم قال ثم قال واللى يتكلم يبقى حمار )هههههههههه
> انا بقى ماكنتش بقول كدا كنت بقول (ثمكان ثمكان ...........)
> وساعات كنت بقول صدقان هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

وانا متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 
ومستنية كلام عيالى من طفولتك توتة 


ومن طفولتكم جميعا شباب


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

هوة اخر ابنائى التلاتة 


وهوة صغير 4 -6سنين مش فاكرة بالتحديد
لما كان يسمعنا فى مناسبة عزاء 
نسلم على الناس 

يصر يعمل زيننا 

كبير بقى وبيسلم 

ويلبس بقى ويتانتك 

ويسلم بحرارة على المعزين 

ويقول لهم 

بصوت جرىء عالى 

وهوة اية اااااااااااااية  بالتاثر 




























يالا شد ذيلك 

بدل شد حيلك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
طب كتر خيره 
بيعمل الواجب


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شد ديلك 
كويس بيعمل الواجب
امبارح كان عندى خطوبة ابن عمتى فاعمتى التانية داخلة تبارك بدل ما تقوله مبروك قالتله كل سنة وانت طيب
فرد عليها قالها لا انا مكتفى بعروسة واحدة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (5 يونيو 2010)

وكنت زمان موسوسه جدا بستحمى مرتين تلاته باليوم ولو حد سلم عليا اجرى اغسل ايدى بالميه والصابون 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسل يا بت يا توتا وعلى كدة لسة متوسوسة ولا ربنا تاب عليكى 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طب كتر خيره
> بيعمل الواجب


 

:download:

ايوة الواد اصيل من يومة 

شد ذيلك 

فكرنى بيها كنت بحضر كارتون تيمون وبمبة 
لقيتة استخدم ايفية ابنى 

قلت خلاص الموضوع انتشر عالميا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شد ديلك
> كويس بيعمل الواجب
> امبارح كان عندى خطوبة ابن عمتى فاعمتى التانية داخلة تبارك بدل ما تقوله مبروك قالتله كل سنة وانت طيب
> ...


 

:download:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


وهية واحدة شوية 
كان اللة بعونة 
قلبنا عندة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يونيو 2010)

*حصلت بالخدمة فى سن حضانة
بشرح درس الانبا بولا
والغراب كان بيجبله الخبز كل يوم 
وبعد ما خلصت الدرس بسال اسئلة بجوايز
فبقول الانبا بولا كان بياكل ازاى 
طفل قعد يرفع ايده ويقول انا يا تاسونى
بقوله طب قول يا حبيبى
قالى بسنانه اكيد
خلانا كلنا ضحكنا وعطيته برضه الحاجة الحلوة 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *حصلت بالخدمة فى سن حضانة*
> 
> *بشرح درس الانبا بولا*
> *والغراب كان بيجبله الخبز كل يوم *
> ...


 



:download:


ديدى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسول اوى 

الموقف دة 

عجبنى فعلا ومتخيلة شكل الولد ياختى علية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

وكنت زمان موسوسه جدا بستحمى مرتين تلاته باليوم ولو حد سلم عليا اجرى اغسل ايدى بالميه والصابون

علي كده بقي ياتوتا
لما اجي اسلم عليكي 
احط منديل علي ايدي 
عشان حراااااااااااام 
ما تغسليش ايدكي كتير 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش للدرجة دى هتشمتى فينا الولاد
هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

اتحكوا لى 


:download:


عندى ابنى الصغير كان دايما يلقط اى كلام 

ولو معجبهوش حاجة يعلق وميعديهاش بالساهل

مرة وهو فى الحضانة رجع وقالى ياماما انا مش رايح الحضانة تانى سالته ليه يا حبيبى هى المس عملت لك حاجة
قالى لا يا ماما المس راحت فصل تانى وجابولنا مس تانية شكلها وحش وشعرها وحش


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

مرة سالنى ماما هو انا ليه معنديش اخت زى عادل صاحبى
قلتله علشان ربنا عايز كدة طيب انت كمان عندك اخ وهو معندهوشقالى 
قالى خلاص يا ماما قولى لربنا يبدل ++++ اخويا ببنت علشان انا زهقت منه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

بنت اختي في اول يوم راحت فيه الكول...الحضانه او السكول يعني ............بتعرف علي زميلتها اللي جنبها وبتفتح كلام معاها تقولها.............

انا بغسل شعري بشامبو........انتي اغسلي شعرك بايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

++++ النهارده على باب الشقه و هى نازله المدرسه :
- ماما انت مش حاتدعى علينا بقه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

هو يا مامي اللي ضربني و  إلتهمني إني أنا إللي ضربته


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

قرائتها وعجبتنى 


:download:


++++++ ابن اختي ومامته حامل في اخته +++++..............

ماما هو انتي ليه مش جبتيها هي الاول وبعدين انا.........

مامته...........عشان انت الكبير يا دودو.

طيب ممكن تدخيلني جوا واهو نلعب سوا وكدا وبعدين نبقي نيجي مع بعض​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

قرائتها وعجبتنى 


:download:


بنذاكر دراسات اجتماعيه درس عن احمد عرابى .........
أنا - ها مين حايجاوب على السؤال ده اللى فى الكتاب ده سؤال مش صم لأ ده عايز تفكير وراى شخصى :" ماذا تدل خيانه ديلسيبس و خيانه بعض الضباط المصريين لأحمد عرابى مما ادى الى هزيمته فى التل الكبير واحتلال بريطانيا لمصر "
بنتى - يدل على ان أحمد عرابى ده كان رجل *...........................   **قفا *
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يونيو 2010)

انا بقى كنت وانا صغيرة شقية جدا جدا جدا 
فا فى مرة ستى الله يرحمها جابتلى عنب عرفانى بحبه فا بالصدفة عمى جه عندنا فاماما قدمتله العنب الى كان جيلى ليه وليه اعدت اصرخ واعيط واضرب فى ماما وروحت قايمة واخدة الطبق من قدامه وشلته جوة بس يومها اخدت علقة مش نسياها لحد دلوقتى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

مرات كتيره كنت ابقى عند بيت جدو وعندهم هناك شيشه فا كانوا بيشربوا وانا بقى ايه اسحب من وراهم على البحرى:t3: هههههههه
وكنت اقعد وانا وصغيره العب مع خالى قبل مايتجوز كنت بلعب معاه كوتشينه وتكون الشيشه جنبى واسحب فيها :t3:ويقولى يابت وانا اموت على روحى من الضحك

ومره وانا وصغيره انا اكبر من اخويا وفى يوم عماده انا ايه فضلت اصرخ عايزه اشيله واتصور بيه لوحدى وطبعا انا طفله صغيره ومقروده ههههههه يعنى ممكن اوقعه منى راحت ماما مهديانى وخلتنى وانا قدام باب المعموديه قعدت ومسكتهولى لولا كدا لولا سكت ههههههههه
ومره تانيه كنت شايلاه فا كان بيبكى ويصرخ وانا طبعا خايفه عليه ههههههه رحت حاطه ايدى على بقه علشان يسكت ههههههههه كان هايفطس فيها لولا ماما وتيته حاشونى ههههههه وانا اقولها يا ماما انا خايفه عليه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> وكنت زمان موسوسه جدا بستحمى مرتين تلاته باليوم ولو حد سلم عليا اجرى اغسل ايدى بالميه والصابون
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههه لا ربنا تاب عليا ياأوختى ههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه يابنتي ده
> دا انتي كنتي بتتكلمي من
> الشمال لليمين
> ...


 
هههههههههه ماشى يانيتا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

أوك حبيبتى واهو كل مابفتكر بكتب ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مرات كتيره كنت ابقى عند بيت جدو وعندهم هناك شيشه فا كانوا بيشربوا وانا بقى ايه اسحب من وراهم على البحرى:t3: هههههههه
> وكنت اقعد وانا وصغيره العب مع خالى قبل مايتجوز كنت بلعب معاه كوتشينه وتكون الشيشه جنبى واسحب فيها :t3:ويقولى يابت وانا اموت على روحى من الضحك
> 
> ومره وانا وصغيره انا اكبر من اخويا وفى يوم عماده انا ايه فضلت اصرخ عايزه اشيله واتصور بيه لوحدى وطبعا انا طفله صغيره ومقروده ههههههه يعنى ممكن اوقعه منى راحت ماما مهديانى وخلتنى وانا قدام باب المعموديه قعدت ومسكتهولى لولا كدا لولا سكت ههههههههه
> ومره تانيه كنت شايلاه فا كان بيبكى ويصرخ وانا طبعا خايفه عليه ههههههه رحت حاطه ايدى على بقه علشان يسكت ههههههههه كان هايفطس فيها لولا ماما وتيته حاشونى ههههههه وانا اقولها يا ماما انا خايفه عليه



ايوه ياعم شيشه مره واحده 
دا انت معلم من صغرك بقي 
هههههههههههه
يووووووووو ايه ده يابت ياتوتا 
كنتي عاوزه تعملي ايه في اخوكي
هههههههههههه
دا انتي باينك كنتي عفريته وشقيه وانتي صغيره
لا بقي دا الواحد يخاف منك 
يعني ممكن لو  اتكلمنا اي حاجه
مش عجباكي 
تحطي ايديك علي بقنا وتخلصي مننا 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه





تجننوا شباب 

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة 

كلام عيالى من طفولتك الشقية 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------

